# Car for My College Kid < $6K



## ChileMass (Apr 20, 2011)

Is it possible to buy a decent, reliable, safe car for my college-age daughter for around $6K?  Yes, she still needs some help, but she works hard during the summer and school breaks, so I want to give her a hand.  

I never buy new cars, always buy them 1-2 years old, but I haven't been in the market for a really inexpensive car since I got out of college myself.  I'd like to find a Japanese car with < 100K miles (less than 80K preferably).  In the Framingham/Worcester area.  $4000-7000 cash budget.    

Anyone got one for sale or can recommend a reputable dealer in the area?  Any advice?

Thanks -


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2011)

I've always used autotrader when purchasing/selling used vehicles


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Is it possible to buy a decent, reliable, safe car for my college-age daughter for around $6K?  Yes, she still needs some help, but she works hard during the summer and school breaks, so I want to give her a hand.
> 
> I never buy new cars, always buy them 1-2 years old, but I haven't been in the market for a really inexpensive car since I got out of college myself.  I'd like to find a Japanese car with < 100K miles (less than 80K preferably).  In the Framingham/Worcester area.  $4000-7000 cash budget.
> 
> ...



You may want to look at leasing her a new car, just an idea. Right now you can lease a new Sentra SR for 179/mo w/ first and tax due at inception, so over the course of the lease you's spend little over 7k. Yes, a little more than you're looking for, but no worries either. The used car market is CRAZY right now. Unless you get lucky (neighbor, relative) a used car right now in that 5 to 7k range is tough, darn near impossible w/o big miles.

Good luck.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> The used car market is CRAZY right now. Unless you get lucky (neighbor, relative) a used car right now in that 5 to 7k range is tough, darn near impossible w/o big miles.
> 
> Good luck.



WOW, you ain't kidding. my honda lease is up in June so i've started looking for a used car  and am shocked at the prices on the 3-4 year old cars i'm interested in. makes buying out my lease almost palatable.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> WOW, you ain't kidding. my honda lease is up in June so i've started looking for a used car  and am shocked at the prices on the 3-4 year old cars i'm interested in. makes buying out my lease almost palatable.



Let me put it to you like this....3 weeks ago I bought 10 program Outbacks for our lot, 3 weeks ago....NOW, the same car is bringing MORE $$$$ than what I'm asking retail. It's a new car market right now for sure.

Buying your lease out, or leasing another one, IMO, would be the way to go.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 20, 2011)

what about swapalease.com


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 20, 2011)

still playing with the idea of selling the quattro


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> what about swapalease.com



Have you ever done that??? I never talked with anyone who's had any luck, just curious.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

I would not lease a car for a young adult. My $0.02.  They are kids and have friends.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I would not lease a car for a young adult. My $0.02.  They are kids and have friends.



That's just plain silly


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> That's just plain silly




Yeah, my daughter is pretty responsible for an almost-19-year-old. 

So you think a lease could work within my budget and give her a much better ride?  Not a bad idea.  Most of the <$7K cars I've seen are old and tired.  I've seen one Nissan and one Honda I thought might work.  Again, focusing mostly on Japanese cars for now.  

Are you in the car business?  Thanks for the tip....


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Yeah, my daughter is pretty responsible for an almost-19-year-old.
> 
> So you think a lease could work within my budget and give her a much better ride?  Not a bad idea.  Most of the <$7K cars I've seen are old and tired.  I've seen one Nissan and one Honda I thought might work.  Again, focusing mostly on Japanese cars for now.
> 
> Are you in the car business?  Thanks for the tip....



Yes, I've run a dealership since 1994 (Subaru-Nissan)

You'll be very close to your buget, maybe a bit over, but the peace of mind that would come in having your daughter in a new car may be worth it. I used the Sentra as an example b/c that's what I know about right off hand....look around, there may be something in your area that's cheaper. 

All I know is we've given the same info to many parents in your situation and it works for them. Instead of shelling out 7k all at once spread it out in a lease. Another good thing would be to put your daughter on the lease to help build her credit rating.

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2011)

Guess you gotta know your kid.  If my future children are anything like what I or my friends were like at 19, hell no on a lease.  I'd end up buying anyways with how I used to beat on cars back then.  I'll probably do what my dad did, "Want a car? Get a job and get a beater just like I did"


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Guess you gotta know your kid.  If my future children are anything like what I or my friends were like at 19, hell no on a lease.  I'd end up buying anyways with how I used to beat on cars back then.  I'll probably do what my dad did, "Want a car? Get a job and get a beater just like I did"



I hear you - thank God my kid is nothing like me, or at least hasn't shown any of it.  The days of driving 80 mph around the Saratoga battlefield with the tap of a keg sticking out of the back window of my Dad's Chevy station wagon are thankfully way behind us......


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Yes, I've run a dealership since 1994 (Subaru-Nissan)
> 
> You'll be very close to your buget, maybe a bit over, but the peace of mind that would come in having your daughter in a new car may be worth it. I used the Sentra as an example b/c that's what I know about right off hand....look around, there may be something in your area that's cheaper.
> 
> ...



Good suggestions - thanks.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> I hear you - thank God my kid is nothing like me, or at least hasn't shown any of it.  The days of driving 80 mph around the Saratoga battlefield with the tap of a keg sticking out of the back window of my Dad's Chevy station wagon are thankfully way behind us......



Think we may be from the same neighborhood



ChileMass said:


> Good suggestions - thanks.



Welcome


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> That's just plain silly



Why? Elaborate.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Why? Elaborate.



Not all "kids" are imature....elaborate enough???


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Yes, I've run a dealership since 1994 (Subaru-Nissan)
> 
> You'll be very close to your buget, maybe a bit over, but the peace of mind that would come in having your daughter in a new car may be worth it. I used the Sentra as an example b/c that's what I know about right off hand....look around, there may be something in your area that's cheaper.
> 
> All I know is we've given the same info to many parents in your situation and it works for them. Instead of shelling out 7k all at once spread it out in a lease. Another good thing would be to put your daughter on the lease to help build her credit rating. Feel free to ask any questions.



What about things done to the car that are not normal wear and tear? Kids other then yours may not treat the car properly.  My son has cloth seats in his truck and they are trashed.    You will also have to carry full insurance on the lease.  In MA, that is about $2k for a young driver and 3 years and no marks on license.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Not all "kids" are imature....elaborate enough???



I agree but kids are kids. See below too.  I considered a lease for my daughter but bought new since it made sense that it will be the only car I buy her. And the same is true for my son's truck which was used though but about they same cost.  It has not taken care of it very well. My daughter is Ansley about keeping her car clean. Also, young driver are more likely to have accidents which could be problem at the end lease. Just things that have to be weighed. And mileage, too.


----------



## hammer (Apr 20, 2011)

How old are your current cars?  Are any of them old enough to be passed down?

By the time that our 18YO got around to having a license we had a 10YO car with over 190K on the odometer...it's now his to use and the DW has a new vehicle.

A new lease will run more in insurance and taxes, and no matter how responsible a kid is IMO they (and their friends) will be harder on a vehicle than you would be.

FWIW we include our son on our insurance policy and the total difference was less than $1000/year.  His rates actually get applied to one of the newer cars.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

hammer said:


> FWIW we include our son on our insurance policy and the total difference was less than $1000/year.  His rates actually get applied to one of the newer cars.



You are NH.  Much cheaper for insurance.  A friend's was around $800 for the year in Salem and my son was $2800 in MA for similar truck.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2011)

The kids are kids issue seems kid dependent. When I got my first car at 21 (okay, two years older than the kid in question here), I treated it like gold. Used car, graduation gift for college (50/50 split me/parents), cost $5k.

I think if you instill ownership, it'll work. Get the kid's name on the lease, make them pay for some, and agree up front (put it in writing) that the kid pays for damages or lease penalties at the end of the lease. If she screws it up, it is her lesson to learn the hard way and probably a lesson needed learning. No screw up, all is well.

The only bad thing I can think of here is that you are forcing a buy or release situation on the kid instead of owning a used car outright and being able to drive it into the ground. If she graduates college and can't find a job (pretty typical right now) she could loose her wheels and have no way to pay for another ride. That would be my biggest concern with leasing for a 19/yo... that despite having ownership and needing work to either buy the car or reup a new lease, the job market might not cooperate despite best intentions. Not having wheels, not having money, and not having a job is a tough combo and makes looking for a job really hard.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> What about things done to the car that are not normal wear and tear? Kids other then yours may not treat the car properly.  My son has cloth seats in his truck and they are trashed.    You will also have to carry full insurance on the lease.  In MA, that is about $2k for a young driver and 3 years and no marks on license.



It just all depends on the kid, and a lease isn't for everyone.....I gave a suggestion because right now the used market is totally wacked!!!! Totally!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> The kids are kids issue seems kid dependent. When I got my first car at 21 (okay, two years older than the kid in question here), I treated it like gold. Used car, graduation gift for college (50/50 split me/parents), cost $5k.
> 
> I think if you instill ownership, it'll work. Get the kid's name on the lease, make them pay for some, and agree up front (put it in writing) that the kid pays for damages or lease penalties at the end of the lease. If she screws it up, it is her lesson to learn the hard way and probably a lesson needed learning. No screw up, all is well.
> 
> The only bad thing I can think of here is that you are forcing a buy or release situation on the kid instead of owning a used car outright and being able to drive it into the ground. If she graduates college and can't find a job (pretty typical right now) she could loose her wheels and have no way to pay for another ride. That would be my biggest concern with leasing for a 19/yo... that despite having ownership and needing work to either buy the car or reup a new lease, the job market might not cooperate despite best intentions. Not having wheels, not having money, and not having a job is a tough combo and makes looking for a job really hard.




You bring up good points.

What about this...you mention not having enough $$$ to buy/lease at the end of a lease, could happen. How is that any different than "owning" a car w/ 120,000 miles on it and not having the money to fix the headgasket, brakes, battery, starter, muffler, tranny...etc, etc.

Leasing is a mindset, if I had to "buy" a car I would lease it...it wuld work for me. Cars are a depreciating asset, period....no way around it. Why pay for all the depreciation??? Even the person who pays cash for their car can break down ownership into a monthly cost of ownership. $$$ "invested", plus $$$$ maintaining car for "x" amount of years divided by the number of months = total monthly cost of ownership. If someone were to sit down and do the math between leasing and buying, I think one would be shocked at how good leasing is. Constantly under factory warranty, in theory one shouldn't have to do brakes, muffler, tires, battery, etc.....obviously depends on miles driven/year. That's the biggie, milage...IMO, (unless for a biz) I wouldn't lease unless I knew I'd be under 15k/year, anything more than that I'd purchase and drive the bastard into the ground!!!


----------



## darent (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> It just all depends on the kid, and a lease isn't for everyone.....I gave a suggestion because right now the used market is totally wacked!!!! Totally!!!



were any of the program outbacks, 4 cly-mt with heated seats. in the 2008-2009 range


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> What about this...you mention not having enough $$$ to buy/lease at the end of a lease, could happen. How is that any different than "owning" a car w/ 120,000 miles on it and not having the money to fix the headgasket, brakes, battery, starter, muffler, tranny...etc, etc.


Here is the difference: If you have no job at the end of the lease, you are not of luck 100% guaranteed. If you have no job and you own it, you have a pretty good chance that the car will be driveable even if in need of minor repairs that could be delayed. Chances are pretty low that at any given time, a must fix repair will happen. Is there a chance? Yes. But it is not 100% which suggests the used car buy is a safer option, at least as far as the odds go. Besides, I bet it is easier to hit dad up for a repair rather than another lease.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You bring up good points.
> 
> What about this...you mention not having enough $$$ to buy/lease at the end of a lease, could happen. How is that any different than "owning" a car w/ 120,000 miles on it and not having the money to fix the headgasket, brakes, battery, starter, muffler, tranny...etc, etc.
> 
> Leasing is a mindset, if I had to "buy" a car I would lease it...it wuld work for me. Cars are a depreciating asset, period....no way around it. Why pay for all the depreciation??? Even the person who pays cash for their car can break down ownership into a monthly cost of ownership. $$$ "invested", plus $$$$ maintaining car for "x" amount of years divided by the number of months = total monthly cost of ownership. If someone were to sit down and do the math between leasing and buying, I think one would be shocked at how good leasing is. Constantly under factory warranty, in theory one shouldn't have to do brakes, muffler, tires, battery, etc.....obviously depends on miles driven/year. That's the biggie, milage...IMO, (unless for a biz) I wouldn't lease unless I knew I'd be under 15k/year, anything more than that I'd purchase and drive the bastard into the ground!!!



And I do for me at least. Work is 70 miles round trip per day. And add skiing. 94k in a 
Iittle over 3 years.  Wife just leased though with 15k per year.  Cheaper then buying and she only works 5 minutes from house.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

darent said:


> were any of the program outbacks, 4 cly-mt with heated seats. in the 2008-2009 range



No, when I say "program" they're previous rentals, all 10's, auto, w/ the heated seats...no sticks for "program cars".

The car you're describing would be taken in on trade, and wouldn't be that much cheaper (right now) than a new one. That's why I mentioned that the used car market has been turned upside down, In fact, the NADA books (the god of all used car values) sent out an email basically stating to throw them out...they don't even know what's going on.

I sit online at these auctions and just shake my head.....it's going to be an interesting year.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Here is the difference: If you have no job at the end of the lease, you are not of luck 100% guaranteed. If you have no job and you own it, you have a pretty good chance that the car will be driveable even if in need of minor repairs that could be delayed. Chances are pretty low that at any given time, a must fix repair will happen. Is there a chance? Yes. But it is not 100% which suggests the used car buy is a safer option, at least as far as the odds go. Besides, I bet it is easier to hit dad up for a repair rather than another lease.



Why's that??? Dad, I need 800 bucks to get into a new lease....Dad I need 800 bucks for a wheel bearing and brakes, plus there still could be a payment even on a 7k car. Then what.

Again, it's a mindset...just like paying your electric bill.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> And I do for me at least. Work is 70 miles round trip per day. And add skiing. 94k in a
> Iittle over 3 years.  *Wife just leased though with 15k per year.  Cheaper then buying and she only works 5 minutes from house*.



There ya go, that works....94k in 3 yrs, not so much.


----------



## hammer (Apr 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> You are NH.  Much cheaper for insurance.  A friend's was around $800 for the year in Salem and my son was $2800 in MA for similar truck.


Actually, I'm not...but I live in a smaller town in MA.  My son also got driver's ed and student discounts which I'm sure helped some.  I'm not complaining...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 20, 2011)

Holy crap! I don't have kids so I didn't realize times had changed so much.  When I was 16+ you had to get a job, save, buy the car, pay for insurance, pay for gas, pay for (or perform) all maintenance,  etc.  $6K cars and leasing options sure as hell weren't an option.  

Good for you all for being so generous to your kids.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

hammer said:


> Actually, I'm not...but I live in a smaller town in MA.  My son also got driver's ed and student discounts which I'm sure helped some.  I'm not complaining...



Do you have full collision and comp for insurance?  Could be the difference.  My kids took driver's Ed. too and good students.  We do have 93 going through town for 4 exits. Our insurance went up yearsago moving from Winchester to Wilmington.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Holy crap! I don't have kids so I didn't realize times had changed so much.  When I was 16+ you had to get a job, save, buy the car, pay for insurance, pay for gas, pay for (or perform) all maintenance,  etc.  $6K cars and leasing options sure as hell weren't an option.
> 
> Good for you all for being so generous to your kids.



They are expensive and the tax break do not cover them.  Cars are a necessity for ours since we are not near their friends and work too.


----------



## hammer (Apr 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Do you have full collision and comp for insurance?  Could be the difference.  My kids took driver's Ed. too and good students.  We do have 93 going through town for 4 exits. Our insurance went up years ago moving from Winchester to Wilmington.


Yes but I  carry high ($1000) deductibles.  Combine it with a collision waiver so  we only pay the deductible if it's our fault.  Only comprehensive claims  have been for glass which I have covered in full.

I'm in Tyngsboro which has Rt. 3 running though it and is right near a mall, but it's somewhat smaller than Wilmington.

I was pleasantly surprised when I was told the rates.  The other shocker  is that the premium on the brand new vehicle is less than the 10YO one.

Now if I could just get the kiddo to go out and get a job so he can pay the $15/week I'm asking him for the insurance...



Cannonball said:


> Holy crap! I don't have kids so I didn't  realize times had changed so much.  When I was 16+ you had to get a job,  save, buy the car, pay for insurance, pay for gas, pay for (or perform)  all maintenance,  etc.  $6K cars and leasing options sure as hell  weren't an option.
> 
> Good for you all for being so generous to your kids.


I keep reminding my son that I had to buy a car when I was his age...saved up and paid $2300 (which was a decent amount in 1980) for my first car.  Hard to not make it sound like the "had to walk to school in the snow 5 miles uphill both ways" talk.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You bring up good points.
> 
> What about this...you mention not having enough $$$ to buy/lease at the end of a lease, could happen. How is that any different than "owning" a car w/ 120,000 miles on it and not having the money to fix the headgasket,



well.....if they don't buy a Subaru with even 90K miles, they won't have to worry about that one. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Do you have full collision and comp for insurance?  Could be the difference.  My kids took driver's Ed. too and good students.  We do have 93 going through town for 4 exits. Our insurance went up yearsago moving from Winchester to Wilmington.



that's odd to me.  the towns are 8 miles apart on 93.  Wilmington is far more rural.  You would think Winchester would be more pricey.

Curious, why did you move?  I much prefer Winchester.  Nice little downtown.  I ate at a seafood restaurant there once called Catch.  Some of the better seafood I've had outside of Boston.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

hammer said:


> Yes but I  carry high ($1000) deductibles.  Combine it with a collision waiver so  we only pay the deductible if it's our fault.  Only comprehensive claims  have been for glass which I have covered in full.



What is collision waiver? I have $1k deductible too.   Why so low?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> that's odd to me.  the towns are 8 miles apart on 93.  Wilmington is far more rural.  You would think Winchester would be more pricey.
> 
> Curious, why did you move?  I much prefer Winchester.  Nice little downtown.  I ate at a seafood restaurant there once called Catch.  Some of the better seafood I've had outside of Boston.



The higher rate is due to the length of 93 that runs through Wilmington and the number of accidents.  Winchester only has 93 at the Highlands and for a short distance.  I thought the same thing when we moved but had it explained to me. Very nice downtown but more house and land in Wilmington for your $. We moved in '93 and not left will not until retirement.  Also a lot lower taxes since kids went private school.


----------



## hammer (Apr 20, 2011)

Puck it said:


> What is collision waiver? I have $1k deductible too.   Why so low?


Collision waiver is an add-on to the collision coverage...from http://www.massquotes.com/auto-insurance-ma.htm:



> Buying Collision coverage with a "waiver of deductible" means that the        collision deductible you choose will not apply when an accident *is        caused *by another *identifiable *driver. This is most helpful        when there is an uninsured, identifiable driver. If you are in an accident        caused by another identifiable driver who is insured, their Part 4        coverage (Damage to Someone Else’s Property) will pay your automobile’s        damages to the limit they purchased. You will not have to pay the        deductible amount.       If you are in an accident caused by another *identifiable *driver        who is *uninsured*, the waiver of deductible will pay the collision        deductible you selected; however, you must pay additional premium for this        option.


The premium increase isn't that great and the only real benefit is when the other driver is at fault, is uninsured, and you can identify them.  I have used it in the past to prevent having to go through the other party's insurance to get a collision claim paid.  I'd rather deal with my own insurance when I can.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 20, 2011)

You can pick up a civic, corrola or hyundai ect.... off cl for 5k pretty easily. I have a civic I'll be selling this summer for 1k but the but the milage is @ 200k.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well.....if they don't buy a Subaru with even 90K miles, they won't have to worry about that one. :lol:



:smile:

Any Subie for 7k will have had the headgasket already done :wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> :smile:
> 
> Any Subie for 7k will have had the headgasket already done :wink:



In all seriousness, has that problem been fixed for good?

That's my biggest issue with the company.  They were selling vehicles for years where a head gasket replacement was essentially a guarantee.   I rack up 35K+ miles per year in my cars and tend to keep them for 6 years. I'm not hip to owning a vehicle that I know is going to need a $1300 repair eventually.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> In all seriousness, has that problem been fixed for good?



Apparently not. I was told recently that my headgasket is starting to leak and will need to be replaced eventually. I have about 92k on my 05.  It's been pretty reliable otherwise, but the service person just shrugged and said it happens to all subi's at around 100k.


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Guess you gotta know your kid.  If my future children are anything like what I or my friends were like at 19, hell no on a lease.  I'd end up buying anyways with how I used to beat on cars back then.  I'll probably do what my dad did, "Want a car? Get a job and get a beater just like I did"



That's what my dad did. I moved into an apartment in college when I was 19 and I never got another penny from anyone in my family, hahaha. 

In 1999 or 2000 I drove a '93 Passat GLX that my dad sold me, it had 115k miles on it when I bought it. He sold it to me for $7,000 (I think that's what it was) and in the 1 year I owned it it cost me almost $5,000 in repairs and I sold it for $3,000. My dad blamed it on me and told me I didn't take care of it, even though the probels were things like worn out shock absorbers and a leaking head gasket. 

Worst car I ever owned. I read later that that particular year was notoriously unreliable. I have an '03 Saab 9-3 now with 155k and it runs like butter.


----------



## hammer (Apr 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Apparently not. I was told recently that my headgasket is starting to leak and will need to be replaced eventually. I have about 92k on my 05.  It's been pretty reliable otherwise, but the service person just shrugged and said it happens to all subi's at around 100k.


Isn't that the kind of repair that's a lot cheaper if it's done earlier?

What I don't like is when Subarus are touted as being very reliable cars even though they have this serious engine issue.  Not that Japanese makes aren't reliable (and until recently I'd swear by buying a Japanese make vehicle), but I think the press has put them on a pedestal for too long.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Apparently not. I was told recently that my headgasket is starting to leak and will need to be replaced eventually. I have about 92k on my 05.  It's been pretty reliable otherwise, but the service person just shrugged and said it happens to all subi's at around 100k.



bummer

to me that's a major design flaw that should be a recall.  Head Gaskets should be able to last the life of a vehicle.  They fix that and switch the timing belt to a chain and I'll consider the brand.  

I can appreciate the performance of Subarus, but I guess I just value reliability more.


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2011)

Repairs suck. When I first bought my Saab it had 5,000 miles on it and an extended warranty (factory) to 100k. It was great because everthing was free for a long time. Now I have to pay 

Luckily it's been pretty reliable, I've had some quirks recently but I don't expect all that much anymore now that its so old. But it's paid off and I don't want to get rid of it yet haha.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> Isn't that the kind of repair that's a lot cheaper if it's done earlier?



It's not noticeably losing any oil yet, when that starts to happen I'll need to do it. It's about $1700 I think mainly due to labor, the cost will only go up if you ignore it and do damage to the engine. Until I start replacing the oil a lot it's ok.


----------



## hammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> That's what my dad did. I moved into an apartment in college when I was 19 and I never got another penny from anyone in my family, hahaha.


I made it though college on numerous scholarships...think the total cost from my parents was less than $5K over 4 years.  Contrast that with the costs for my first which will be over $20K/year for UMASS Amherst.  I really don't mind paying though...we've saved over the years so we have it covered.

I don't know how parents handle the $50K/year schools, and I know from experience that unless your kid has an outstanding GPA and has already gone out and saved the world that scholarships aren't as plentiful as you would think.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> Repairs suck. When I first bought my Saab it had 5,000 miles on it and an extended warranty (factory) to 100k. It was great because everthing was free for a long time. Now I have to pay
> 
> Luckily it's been pretty reliable, I've had some quirks recently but I don't expect all that much anymore now that its so old. But it's paid off and I don't want to get rid of it yet haha.



repairs do suck.  high maintenance costs in general sucks.

I beat the Hyundai drum often.  Hard not to.  2007 Sonata, 140K miles on it.  Oil Changes, Tires and Brakes has been pretty much it.  The ABS sensor went and the Power Steering pump, but both under warranty.  Even the major services at 60K and 120K miles were only like $350.  

Sure the car is somewhat boring to drive, but it gets me from A to B.  We have the Mazda3 hatch for a fun car to drive.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> I made it though college on numerous scholarships...think the total cost from my parents was less than $5K over 4 years. Contrast that with the costs for my first which will be over $20K/year for UMASS Amherst. I really don't mind paying though...we've saved over the years so we have it covered.
> 
> I don't know how parents handle the $50K/year schools, and I know from experience that unless your kid has an outstanding GPA and has already gone out and saved the world that scholarships aren't as plentiful as you would think.


The available for anyone scholarships aren't that plentiful. The ones that come from the school you're attending are a different story. I got $14K/year off tuition/room/board, everyone I knew at Clarkson got a pretty significant discount.

Never pay list prices.


----------



## hammer (Apr 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> to me that's a major design flaw that should be a recall.  Head Gaskets should be able to last the life of a vehicle.  They fix that and switch the timing belt to a chain and I'll consider the brand.


If they do that I want my $2000 back...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> I made it though college on numerous scholarships...think the total cost from my parents was less than $5K over 4 years.  Contrast that with the costs for my first which will be over $20K/year for UMASS Amherst.  I really don't mind paying though...we've saved over the years so we have it covered.
> 
> I don't know how parents handle the $50K/year schools, and I know from experience that unless your kid has an outstanding GPA and has already gone out and saved the world that scholarships aren't as plentiful as you would think.



I'd be interested to see the ROI on the kids that go to the 50K/year schools vs the 20K/year schools.  

Seems to me with how tuitions have sky rocketed in recent decades that college almost needs to be viewed more as an investment these days than simply an education.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> bummer
> 
> to me that's a major design flaw that should be a recall. Head Gaskets should be able to last the life of a vehicle. They fix that and switch the timing belt to a chain and I'll consider the brand.
> 
> I can appreciate the performance of Subarus, but I guess I just value reliability more.


New engine has a chain.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 21, 2011)

For under $6k, you can find a nice WJ (1999-2004) Grand Cherokee with the 4.0 inline 6. It won't sip gas, but it's a reliable vehicle. That inline 6 is a fantastic engine.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 21, 2011)

hammer said:


> I made it though college on numerous scholarships...think the total cost from my parents was less than $5K over 4 years.  Contrast that with the costs for my first which will be over $20K/year for UMASS Amherst.  I really don't mind paying though...we've saved over the years so we have it covered.
> 
> I don't know how parents handle the $50K/year schools, and I know from experience that unless your kid has an outstanding GPA and has already gone out and saved the world that scholarships aren't as plentiful as you would think.





deadheadskier said:


> I'd be interested to see the ROI on the kids that go to the 50K/year schools vs the 20K/year schools.
> 
> Seems to me with how tuitions have sky rocketed in recent decades that college almost needs to be viewed more as an investment these days than simply an education.



My husband says, "College is a scam."  He and I - state school, paid our way, including cars, etc.  I wanted my kids to have a different experience; they wanted more and we did our best to help.  ROTC, second mortgages, MEFA, VSAC loans for them and us...d*mn...we did all kinds of sh*t to help the first three...including making sure that they all had a good used car.  (If I told you how many cars for those three, you'd _really_ think we were crazy...and that's leaving aside boats and skis.) 

I agree with DHS - I'd be interested to see the ROI.  BUT I do also believe that college is all about "fit" and I know that #2 son was much better off at WPI than at UNH.  #1 son went to Holy Cross and got his masters in Global Relations at the University of San Diego, another private, Catholic college.  His wife was not impressed with that tuition vs. hers at San Diego State for her masters.  It will be interesting to seewhat developments occur in his career.  (He's also got time served as a USN officer on his resume.)

#4 wants to be a teacher.  She's at Keene State.  It's a good fit.  There was no way I was encouraging a future teacher to take on a hefty amount of student loans.  Right now we're paying most of it; she'll come out with about 20k in loans after 5 years.  (She's in a 5-year Bachelor's/Masters program.) One thing that p*sses me off, though, is that she can't even get a job on-campus, because she's not eligible for that type of "financial aid."  She's in Italy this semester and will work two jobs this summer.  She's driving my '01 Volvo C70 convertible with 175k miles on it.  I've got my fingers crossed that it lasts three more years.  That seems like a lot to ask.

We're just not into leases.  Have always done well with used cars and a good mechanic.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 21, 2011)

my 2 girls (5 and 8) are taking golf lessons...the pro told my wife to keep them at it, there were 22,000 unused golf scholarships last year....thats insane...


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 21, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> my 2 girls (5 and 8) are taking golf lessons...the pro told my wife to keep them at it, there were 22,000 unused golf scholarships last year....thats insane...



I'm not sure if it still holds true but for the first few years after title 9 was enacted, if a girl could break 80 she could get a full ride...


----------



## darent (Apr 21, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> No, when I say "program" they're previous rentals, all 10's, auto, w/ the heated seats...no sticks for "program cars".
> 
> The car you're describing would be taken in on trade, and wouldn't be that much cheaper (right now) than a new one. That's why I mentioned that the used car market has been turned upside down, In fact, the NADA books (the god of all used car values) sent out an email basically stating to throw them out...they don't even know what's going on.
> 
> I sit online at these auctions and just shake my head.....it's going to be an interesting year.



the 2000 outback I have now was a program or leased car, It was three years old with 28K when I bought it, I am looking to get a 2009 4cyl mt with a winter package/I want a 2009 because the 2010 is butt ugly and drives like a marshmellow


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2011)

pro2860 said:


> I'm not sure if it still holds true but for the first few years after title 9 was enacted, if a girl could break 80 she could get a full ride...



You should've made JR wear a skirt!!! :smile:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 22, 2011)

darent said:


> the 2000 outback I have now was a program or leased car, It was three years old with 28K when I bought it, I am looking to get a 2009 4cyl mt with a winter package/I want a 2009 because the 2010 is butt ugly and drives like a marshmellow



Gotcha, you're looking for an off lease car. Plenty of them out there, but in a stick, well, that will be hard to find...good luck in your search.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2011)

darent said:


> the 2000 outback I have now was a program or leased car, It was three years old with 28K when I bought it, I am looking to get a 2009 4cyl mt with a winter package/I want a 2009 because the 2010 is butt ugly and drives like a marshmellow





campgottagopee said:


> Gotcha, you're looking for an off lease car. Plenty of them out there, but in a stick, well, that will be hard to find...good luck in your search.



Want my 05? Got all the winter stuff, 5 speed, runs great, 92k, just has an impending HG job .... ;-)


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 22, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> You should've made JR wear a skirt!!! :smile:



hahaha...I'm sure he wouldn't have minded :roll:  And of course my daughter didn't LIKE golf:-x


----------



## darent (Apr 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> If they do that I want my $2000 back...



I had heard that if you pressure subaru you can deal on the head gasket repair. has anyone heard that. I have 65000 on mine and every thing is Ok so far would like to trade up soon though


----------



## darent (Apr 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Want my 05? Got all the winter stuff, 5 speed, runs great, 92k, just has an impending HG job .... ;-)



my 2000 has 65000, to many miles loaf


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2011)

Nantucket must be a great place to pick up a low mileage used vehicle.  Can't really drive all that far.


----------



## darent (Apr 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Nantucket must be a great place to pick up a low mileage used vehicle.  Can't really drive all that far.



It is my off island car, drive it mostly in the winter to go skiing. my inlaws live in hanover mass on the south shore so my non winter miles are low


----------



## ChileMass (May 1, 2011)

Thanks to camp and everyone else for the input.  I decided to lease a 2011 Jetta SE from VW for my daughter.  39 month/ 10K per year lease for $2700 down (including all acq fees) and $189 a month.  All maintenance paid for, so that's a bonus.  It's the cheaper option to get her into a good car.  She can buy it for $11K at the end of the lease, which is still a good bargain.  I'm satisfied.  

Thanks again fior the advice.....


----------



## campgottagopee (May 2, 2011)

Nice, glad it worked out....bet she's real pumped to have a new whip!!!


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump for discussion...been recently looking for a used car for our 16YO daughter and it's been hard to find something less than 100K miles and less than $10K.  Will admit that we've been looking at new car dealers which makes for more expensive cars, but we've been going on the assumption that the new car dealers for the most part would auction off trade-ins in questionable condition.

We were close to negotiating price on a newer Mazda3 with high miles, but on the test drive we noticed a chirping sound which the dealer says is from the AC compressor.  Since the AC is working OK otherwise they aren't willing to do a repair.  Did like the car overall although the base model is underpowered...not to my liking but fine for around town teen driving.

Think otherwise we have narrowed it down to a compact vehicle, think something similar in size (Honda Civic, Toyota Corolla, etc.) would be good for getting around in.

May just take a while.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 9, 2013)

My 2 oldest sons now drive...wait until you get her the car and get your first insurance bill!

The last used car I bought was a 2004 Honda Accord with 69,000 miles on it; paid $8500. That was at the Honda dealer in Tarrytown NY. Bought it last September. I stick to dealers only. You can look at their inventory online and get a feel for how much negotiating you can do. The Honda was listed at $10,500; give them a lowball price, know what you are willing to pay, and be ready to get up and leave if you don't hear what you want. 

You can find cars with less than 100K for less than 10K, but they will most likely be older cars, figure 2004-2005. Forget about cars coming off lease; you might as well just buy a new car. You are doing the right thing taking test drives and checking for potential problems. You will not find a perfect used car, so be willing to compromise on issues other than reliability. 

I find it easy to spot a creampuff even if it is old. The Honda was obviously well maintained, it ran like new and still does. The body was flawless except for very minor hail damage and the previous owner had used touch up paint on any scratches. The tires were new. The brakes were smooth and quiet. Hondas are good used car buys. I have also had good success with Subarus...my oldest son drives a 2005 Outback that had 67,000 miles on it that I paid $10,000 for and I previously owned a 2004 Outback I bought with 71,000 on it that I drove until it had 350,000 miles on it...that one cost me $9,500. I would still have that car if it had not been totalled by a teenage girl texting; she rear ended me at about 40 MPH while I was stopped at a school crossing.

Anyway, you have to shop around, but it can be done for $10,000 or less.


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2013)

JimG. said:


> I previously owned a 2004 Outback I bought with 71,000 on it that I drove until it had 350,000 miles on it...that one cost me $9,500. I would still have that car if it had not been totalled by a teenage girl texting; she rear ended me at about 40 MPH while I was stopped at a school crossing.


Ouch, hope there were no serious injuries...


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 9, 2013)

hammer said:


> We were close to negotiating price on a newer Mazda3 with high miles, but on the test drive we noticed a chirping sound which the dealer says is from the AC compressor.  Since the AC is working OK otherwise they aren't willing to do a repair.  Did like the car overall although the base model is underpowered...not to my liking but fine for around town teen driving.



My daily driver is a 2006 Mazda 3...used to be the wife's car but when we got an SUV we kept the Mazda rather than trading it in. I drive approx 80 miles/day for work so it's a good comfortable car for commuting.
No issues to speak on the vehicle whatsoever...have done the normal routine maintenance (brake pads, plugs, tires) but nothing out of the ordinary. Steering still feels nice and tight and I have little doubt that the car will continue to be good to me.
It's gotten synthetic oil every 7500 miles since new and with 146k on the clock we've been real happy with it.

I've seen some Mazda 3's in this age range with significant rust issues (esp under the wheel wells) so you will want to look for that but otherwise I think Mazda makes great cars.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 9, 2013)

hammer said:


> Ouch, hope there were no serious injuries...



None to me, she left on a gurney in an ambulance. The school crossing guard almost had a heart attack...he was about 5 feet from my car when she hit me.


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2013)

So after about a month of scouring dealer lots and factoring in some requirements creep (and cost) we settled on a 2010 Ford Focus.  It won't win any speed races but it appears to be in great shape, it has ABS (which a lot of used compact cars may or may not have), it has all the modern conveniences (including bluetooth and iPod connectivity) and should do fine getting our daughter around.  We looked at Mazda3s, Civics, Corollas, and an Impreza (and a few others) but in all honesty they were either too expensive ($15K and up) or they were high mileage and looked like they lived a rough life.  There's a lot of price inflation out there right now IMO and in all honesty there are a lot of crap cars out there as well.


----------

